# Threads started?



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

I know we can see a list of the top 50 thread starters off of the main page, but is there a way to find out how many threads you yourself have started, assuming you're not on that list?  I wasn't able to find anything in my profile; if I did a search on my username, that would just return all my posts, not necessarily just the threads I've started, right?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

I don't know how to do this. It's probably a "hack". Kaith?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## pknox (Nov 29, 2003)

Actually, now I've been hanging out here long enough that I am on the "Top 50 threads list", so I know what I have.  I guess it would be useful for other folks, though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I know we can see a list of the top 50 thread starters off of the main page, but is there a way to find out how many threads you yourself have started, assuming you're not on that list?  I wasn't able to find anything in my profile; if I did a search on my username, that would just return all my posts, not necessarily just the threads I've started, right? *



It would require a hack to the code.  I'm waiting on additional tweaks until the new version is out (next few months).  Once we see what its got in it (and the modifications are released and debugged) I'll start tweakin again.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 9, 2003)

lol just start more threads lol =-p.


----------

